# Shut Up and Ride



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like a beautiful place to ride.


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

So sad I ended up missing it....though maybe not with the weather the way it was...

The weather two weeks prior had be absolutely gorgeous! My favorite kind of weather, 50-60s with sun and a light breeze. Perfect riding weather. And now it's been raining ever since it feels like...

To make up for the fact that I wasn't able to attend the ride I ran a 5K that same morning instead...in the rain. Thankfully there was a break in the weather just as I was finishing and I beat my previous 5K time by 2 minutes! 

Not as exciting as an endurance ride...but it's something.

Congrats on finishing! 

I'm just going to keep telling myself that next year I'm going to do all the rides close to me. There was 4 this year, hoping for that many again.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Congrats phantom! It is so gorgeous where you get to ride. You may feel it is cold and rainy but where I live it is HOT and rainy, very humid. I would kill for some cool weather! In fact the conditions you listed are what it's like here in winter. Hopefully one day I will be able to travel but for now I'm stuck in southwest FL.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Thank you so much for sharing your ride experience! That sounds like a great weekend, even if the weather wasn't exactly perfect.


----------

